# (Link) to a fertilizing guide



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This was on the old forum, and I still refer to it today.

http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

jeez, that's interesting, very indepth. Will have to read it tonight


----------

